# Thanksgiving bread for the family feast..



## pit 4 brains (Nov 22, 2012)

On this day (Thanksgiving) I want to thank my father for teaching me how to make bread.

I set up my island last night for todays bake.













DSC07138.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Nov 22, 2012






The egg braids are gettin ready for the oven..













DSC07139.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Nov 22, 2012






Out of the oven and resting. I did four all together but on was taken to the inlaws..













DSC07141.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Nov 22, 2012






Now the white bread is risen and ready to go..













DSC07142.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Nov 22, 2012


















DSC07143.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Nov 22, 2012


















DSC07144.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Nov 22, 2012






I have three more white loaves in the oven. When they come out it's off to the feast at the brother's house..


----------



## big casino (Nov 22, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2012)

Pete, evening.... You were rollin' in the dough....  Now you are an expert bread maker.....  Love it, looks good...   Dave


----------



## toby bryant (Nov 22, 2012)

Man that looks good, I bet it smells awesome in your kitchen right now!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Nothing better than a good fresh baked bread... and some butter!  Good job Pit.


----------



## martin6 (Nov 22, 2012)

This bread is looking tasty and healthy. I love to eat bread and i always eat bread specially in breakfast I hope that my whole family will like this bread. I will try this recipe today. Thanks for the wonderful recipe.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks all. I t came out really good. I have some leftover that i'm gonna slice up for French toast this morning..


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh I'll bet your house smelled wonderful! Fresh homemade bread...mmmm. Do you have recipes?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 23, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Oh I'll bet your house smelled wonderful! Fresh homemade bread...mmmm. Do you have recipes?


This is my dad's old book. I pretty much follow the basic directions with a few modifications.

I start by mixing 1 pkg. Active Dry Yeast with 1/4 cup warm water and 1 tsp. of the sugar. Let that proof while preparing the rest. 

I then mix 1C of simmering water with 1C of evaporated milk. This is easier than scalding milk. The resulting temp is just about right.

For the egg braids, I just whisk two eggs to combine, and while constantly whisking, add the melted butter, 1C of the milk mixture, 5 tsp sugar and 2tsp. Ksalt, then remaining milk mixture. By now the yeast is proofed and foaming, gently combine that into the liquid.

I start with 2 C AP flour in the mixer and slowly add the liquid, then more flour, more liquid, etc. until all liquid is in and dough breaks from bottom of mixer and the dough hook begins to separate from the dough. Turn out onto a floured table and knead in additional flour until a smooth texture is achieved. Place into greased bowl and cover with a towel while rising. You can lightly brush the dough with evoo to keep it from crusting.

Divide doug into halves then again into thirds. Form dough into three ropes then braid on a cookie sheet. Allow to rise for 45 minutes, brush with a little egg yolk and top with sesame seed. Bake for 35 minutes at 375 degrees.

For the loaves, I omit the egg in the dough mixture,,,

Divide dough into halves, form loaves and place in pans. Allow about 45 minutes to rise in pans, brush with the egg whites not used on the braids, bake for 30 -35 minutes at 375 degrees. Decrease baking time if using glass pans..













DSC07137.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Nov 23, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you! That looks like an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks great Pete


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks GREAT!! I love homemade bread.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks all.. 

I sliced some up today and made french toast for breakfast, then, along with some of the roast beef I did a week ago, I made some kick a$$ roast beef grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch. There's just something about home made that makes it all worth while..


----------

